# Transform to Achieve Enlarge Person



## Bansidhe (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there a better way to achieve an Enlarge Person effect other than casting a transform spell to make someone an ogre?  A player in my game asked me about this, and I had looked for information on a different way to create an enlarge person spell before, but had been unsuccessful.  Was just wondering if some folks had worked something out, or if I missed something.  
  Bansidhe


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 12, 2006)

IIRC we came up with a +2 MP enhancement to go one size up/down...


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 12, 2006)

Prim's got it right.

As an easy guideline, any time you want to replicate a core spell effect, just take the spell level, double it, and add 1 or 2 if it's higher level or particularly powerful. That's the MP cost.


----------



## genshou (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought the revised Transform had an MP cost for just increasing size category?  Note that it won't increase Strength, Constitution, or natural armour, but you can add some Infuse spells for the ability scores and a weak Abjure Nature effect for the AC.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 15, 2006)

I remember a thread that went over this quite indepth. My take was/is that its simpler to not change the mechanical reaction to a change in size.

My variant has the 'enlarge' cost in addition to any form changes, so you could turn into an ancient Dragon and still only be Medium sized....   

Can't seem to find the word doc I saved it in tho 

Of course, I only was able to get one playtest in..with a GM who never bothered to even read the rules {then got pissed when I did a mass area affect 'Slow' that got his baddy's killed off really easily by the groups archers...   
8th level caster can do some pretty interesting stuff! }


FOUND IT!
   RW pushed out a 'EOMfix.doc' sometime ago. In there are a bunch of tweaks including the change size enhancement.


----------

